# 5 plugin tạo Landing Page wordpress miễn phí



## huongbtph (22 Tháng mười 2021)

Landing Page hay còn gọi là trang đích được tạo ra với mục đích tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi của khách hàng. Đây là công cụ giúp quảng bá sản phẩm, dịch vụ của doanh nghiệp đến với khách hàng. Nếu muốn có doanh thu nhiều thì các bạn hãy tạo Landing Page. Với những plugin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn tạo trang Landing Page nhanh chóng, đơn giản. 
*1. 5 PLUGIN TẠO LANDING PAGE WORDPRESS MIỄN PHÍ
1.1 Elementor Page Builder*
Đây là một trong những công cụ được đánh giá tốt và được rất nhiều người sử dụng. Hiện tại có 4tr người sử dụng điều này chính tỏ độ hot của plungin này. Khi biết sử dụng công cụ plugin này bạn sẽ có thể tạo được các trang Landing Page đơn giản.

Điểm nổi bật của plugin này là đơn giản dễ dàng sử dụng chỉ với các thao tác kéo thả.

*1.2 Beaver Builder*
Hiện tại plugin này cũng được nhiều người lựa chọn theo thống kế có khoảng 400.000 người sử dụng. Công cụ này cho phép người dùng miễn phí nhưng sẽ bị hạn chế một số tính năng.

Với các tính năng nổi bật như chỉnh sửa Front end theo dạng kéo thả, import export tái sử dụng lại thiết kế, làm việc trên mọi theme…

*1.3 Page Builder by SiteOrigin*
Nếu bạn muốn dựng Layout, bố cục giao diện cho WordPress thì Page Builder by SiteOrigin là lựa chọn khá phù hợp. Hơn nữa nó cũng hỗ trợ Responsive, tương đối nhẹ và dễ sử dụng.

Với số lượt cài đặt hơn 1 triệu bạn sẽ thấy rằng đây cũng là plugin được nhiều người biết đến.

*1.4 Page Builder: Live Composer*
Công cụ nà cũnggioongs như các công cụ trên. Nó cũng rất dễ dàng sử dụng chỉ với những thao tác đơn giản.  Hỗ trợ tính năng Responsive có thể hiển thị tốt trên mọi thiết bị như máy tính, mobile.

*1.5 Elementor– Free*
Elementor là Plugin WordPress hỗ trợ Landing Page miễn phí thông dụng. Plugin này có hơn 2 triệu lượt cài đặt hoạt động và hơn 3000 đánh giá năm sao trên WordPress. Elementor được các chuyên gia trên toàn thế giới sử dụng, nhất là những ai đang muốn thiết kế các Landing Page hoàn hảo từng pixel mà không cần phải code phức tạp.

Công cụ này sẽ giúp bạn xây dựng trang đơn giản, đẹp, miễm phí, không giới hạn.

Elementor tích hợp nhiều tiện ích giúp bạn nhanh chóng xây dựng bất kỳ phần nào trên Landing Page của mình. Plugin đầy đủ tiện ích về hình ảnh, văn bản, thanh trượt, biểu tượng, lời chứng thực, phương tiện truyền thông xã hội, đánh giá của khách hàng,…

Nguồn: https://cloudhosting.com.vn/thiet-ke-website/5-plugin-tao-landing-page-wordpress-mien-phi.html


----------

